# Your Bike Timeline ( before and after)PICS



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

ill start it off with a sports authority bike
then heavy load of a 15 lbs frame/ 50 lb DH beast
then my current bike, FR rig


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

azonicrider188c said:


> u got nothin boy


derek the wanna be post whore

actually post pics of the bike duhh


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

azonicrider188c said:


> hurs mine


nice.......


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

this is.. what?
mongoose xr 200 - big hit spec - stinky


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

199? Specialized Rock Hopper
1997 SC Heckler - Z1 Bombers, XT
1998 KHS steel hardtail, set up fully rigid with XT and michelin slicks for messenger work
2000 Corratec Road bike with Ultegra for messenger work
2000 Yeti DH6 - Blacks, Hope, 8 spd XT (so sweet)
2002 GT Ruckus Idrive - Z150, MRP, Saint, XT
2004 Demo 9 - 888, Saint, MRP, X9 (learnt to go big on this beast)
2005 SC VPFree - 888, Saint, MRP, X9 (best yet)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

14 yrs old - Huffy Stalker
19 yrs old - Mongoose Rockadile (full rigid)
- GT (Something) w/ a Rockshock
27 yrs old - Trek 4300
28 yrs old - Giant NRS 1
 - Giant AC 2
29 yrs old - Kona Coiler DeeLux
30 yrs old - Coiler Rebuilt w/ suspension upgrade, 888, RF cranks, All XT & DeeMax's

Now - VPX (on order) and a P.3 (in the works)


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

89 Columbia fully rigid (dept stor bike)
92 Diamond Back Sorrento fully rigid
94 Mongoose Hill topper fully rigid
95 added RS Mag 21 to Mongoose
97 Voodoo Bizango
99 Diamond Back V-Link 1.0
01 99 model Santa Cruz Heckler








03 Yeti DH4








04 Schwinn straight six








05 Santa Cruz V10


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

'85 haro freestyler bmx bike (plastic wheels and all)
'9- specialized hardrock gx (a lot of $hit went down on that bike)
'99 haro tr2.2 bmx bike (pretty much the sickest bike ever)
'02 kona scab (set up both rigid and w/ old double crown judy xlt)
'05 haro x-2 (totally sucks, getting a new frame soon)...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Back in the distant days of 2002....(I'll post some pictures this weekend)
mid90s Scott rigid bike (mom's old bike, I was 13 at the time I think...)
2003 Trek 820 (bday present, last complete bike I got for a birthday present  )
2003 Specialized P.1
2001 Kona Stinky
2002 Specialized Bighit Comp / On-One mkII Gimp
2004 Santa Cruz V10 / 03 Soul Cycles Titan / 2003 Giant AC1
2005 Intense M3


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

1994 fully rigid Marin
1996 Giant ATX 990
1999 GT LTS-1
2000 - full XTR hardtail Manitou up front (still have this as my XC bike)
2002 - Ellsworth Joker (broke twice)
2005 - Turner DHR (888, blah blah) - I love this bike...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

specialized M500 full rigid
target 50 dollar POS
Zig Lam dual suspension
Stinky 5 and 5
Big Hit DH
Azonic recoil


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sweet 21Speed Walt Mart Fully Rigid
Then Went BMX
Now: 2004 Kona Stinky
Whatever Urban Bike I Build


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

I normally don't post on these guys' threads but I gotta say, I have a pic of my first bike, and my second, my third, fourth, and my present.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Back in the early 70's I had a schwinn sting ray with a banana seat, a sissy bar, and a 5 speed shifter mounted on the top tube.
I rode 20" bmx bikes until about 83, then switched to 24s. got my first MTB in '89; a haro extreme.
I quit riding about a year later for almost 15 years and got a giant STP in '04.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

1. A 2000 ORANGE Patriot LT
2. A 2001 KONA STAB PRIMO
3. A 2002 TORNER DHR
4. A 2003 KARIEL DISCO
5. A 2003 MC RUMBLE
6. A 2004 EVIL IMPERIAL.....................current
7. A 2003 TITUS SUPERMOTO.................current


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh the trailbike that is current is a 2005 KECKLER...............
1st MTB was a ROSS like a 84 or something then a 88 STUMPJUMPER comp, then a 1993 Litespeed OBED!!!!


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

in 1999 it was a Schwinn Automatic Comp complete bike
eventually, around 2000 the frame got replaced by a Terrible One Barcode (so nice..)
come 2002 i stopped bmxing and built up my Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike (nice too)
that i'm still riding to this day
in 2004 i wanted a fully so i got my Transition Dirtbag frame
but it was 2005 before i finally had all the parts to build it up
within that year i picked up a Gack Trail Mod cruiser too

having had my park bike for a while, i do have photo records of its evolution
2002 here:








2004 here:








2005 here:









also 2005, my dirtbag









whew.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*1999 sgs*
















*Vp Free*








PRESENT STATE








*Jackal* Now for Sale








*Newest Edition*


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

That SX is SICK!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Red Bull said:


> That SX is SICK!


thanks i haven't gotten it yet tho,got it on ebay for 1700 its got;

el camino
chris king hubs headset
x9
pike air
easton bars/stem/pedals
mavic 729

ahhh i want it to come sooo bad


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

2001 Specialized Enduro HT then 2003 Giant AC frame with various parts. The giant first started out as all the parts off the Enduro, but has evolved since.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> *1999 sgs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that SX is SICK, isaw that up on ebay, and i'd buy it for that price. anyways how old are you and what do you do to get thoose high end bikes?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freerider167 said:


> yeah that SX is SICK, isaw that up on ebay, and i'd buy it for that price. anyways how old are you and what do you do to get thoose high end bikes?


thanks just turned 16 and the only reason i could afford that is beacuae on my 16th b-day i got alot of money from my aunt's will.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> thanks just turned 16 and the only reason i could afford that is beacuae on my 16th b-day i got alot of money from my aunt's will.


i see, but enjoy that bike man, it's friggen sick!!! also how would that bike be for XC?


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

First DH bike
1999 M1









Next 2002 Super 8 (red)









Then Blue









then joined the best cult around - 2002 TMX









present day - 2005 RL









caution


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

How the heck does that RACELINK feel???? And how much does it weight about??????


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> How the heck does that RACELINK feel???? And how much does it weight about??????


the RL is incredible. So solid and completely silent while rockin the rough stuff. 46.5 pounds with the smaller 2.35's. It is a long, low bike. The cockpit is small and the standover is so roomy. Even with a small cockpit and with the Avy fork, it had a 48" wheelbase. I have not measured the WB with the 40. So this gives me a bike that is stable at speed will absolutely haul ass on the wide open runs of Angel Fire yet becasue of your body position on the bars, pedals and seat, i can jump and whip the bike at will.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freerider167 said:


> i see, but enjoy that bike man, it's friggen sick!!! also how would that bike be for XC?


i don't know, it hasn't come yet


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

02 Specialized Stumpjumper








03 Bighit Expert








02 Nicolai BMXTB








(bought 03 Tazer F/S to replace ht frame, kept the bighit)








04 Nicolai Mpire(sold the bighit for it)








05 Specialized SX Trail(Saint hubs, brakes, derailer, mrp sys3, mtx rims(replaced trailpimp)









...i think thats it, the sx looks a little different now after whistler


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> i don't know, it hasn't come yet


let me know, cause i'm interested in a bike like that.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

how do you like nicolai and the SXT? i like the nicolai line, why not get the gboxx?


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> how do you like nicolai and the SXT? i like the nicolai line, why not get the gboxx?


sxt is great. it can climb decent, and can decend perfect. It rides a lot like my friends demo and its just super easy to have fun on.

both of the nicolai's were a little too small for me, so i cant really say anything about them. the bmxtb was extremely stiff and short though


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

samalter said:


> sxt is great. it can climb decent, and can decend perfect. It rides a lot like my friends demo and its just super easy to have fun on.
> 
> both of the nicolai's were a little too small for me, so i cant really say anything about them. the bmxtb was extremely stiff and short though


thats cool, cause i like the nicolai bikes, like the new one they have with the gboxx. they look like good bikes, but i think the SXT will suit me fine for seasons to come, i'm accaully thinking about putting a 36 vanrc on my SXT, do you think i should? it's a 160mm fork and it's AC height is shorter than the stock fork.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

That last BMW is siiiiick looking.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*I don't have any pictures...*

But here we go:

Trek 820 (sold)
Couple Dept Store Bikes (mangled)
Jamis HT converted to SS (sold)
1998 Cannondale Road Bike (sold)
2000 Kona Stinky (broken)
2001 Kona Kaboom SS (stolen)
2000 Karpiel Apocalypse (sold)
2005 Kona Sutra CX
2006 Kona Smoke w/ Xtracycle attachment

Working on a new FR/DH bike.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

BMX Mongoose Villian
Raleigh M60
Diamondback Topanga Comp
K2 Brass Monkey (current)


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.pbase.com/icastle/bikes&page=all oldest to newest basically, still have the sovereign and vpfree, but the vpfree is sold for the most part.


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*hmm*

Let me see here...

1st grade, Sterling 18 speed rigid mountain bike (mangled)
3rd grade, Cannondale, 21 speed rigid mountain bike (mangled)
5th grade, Giant HT, 24 speed, Judy fork, (mangled, frame lives, still dont know what to do with it)
8th grade, 98 Cannondale F1000, headshock, full xtr, bought it off my Mountain bike coach for $400! (Still lives, now my coffee bike)
11th grade, 2004 Specialized Enduro Pro, my first duelie, (Sold to some guy in nevada)
Current, Freshman College, 2005 Cannondale Gemini 900, DHX 5.0 upgrade, Hone crankset with bashring, Stan's in Spec. Enduro 2.4 inch tires. (THIS BIKE ROCKS!)

Thats about it. From the Giant on i bought all those bikes on my own. I work in a bike shop, thats how those last two are possible. Sorry no pics.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> First DH bike
> then joined the best cult around - 2002 TMX


What front hub is that? It's huge.

Those Enduro hardtails were pretty fun. My friend still has one. It's setup for 4x type riding.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

lemme guess: seismic.


----------



## redneckin (Jul 14, 2005)

i'll go back as far as i can remember:

1973 5yrs old, JC Penney bike, metallic gold with ape hangers and a bananna seat
9yrs old, schwinn 36/36, started bmx on that
11yrs, Torker bmx frame, custom build, raced for 3-4 years on that
long lay-off cuz of cars and motorcycle racing
fast forward to 1991, second yr of college, about 22yr old, bought a giant ATX760 rigid, lasted me until this past summer, recently sold it off
winter project this year, 06 Preston FR, i'm 37 now...


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmmm.....
First bike was back in '76 and all I remeber was that it was gray and had training wheels.
Second bike was a step up, it had a banana seat, ape hangers, and a cowboy theme.
Third bike was a pimp Sears Freestyle BMX bike...had yellow mags & blue tires. For a long time I used a pair of vise grips to hold the bars in place becasue the stem was stripped.
Fourth bike was a Schwinn Free-Form Pro freestyle bike....learned to do cherry pickers, hops, and all the pimp flat land moves of the day on it....I think i was in seventh grade when I got that.
Enter MX bikes: '83 YZ125, '85 IT 200, '87 IT 490, '88 CR250...back to mountain bikes after the third concussion
92- Gary Fisher marlin
94 Gary Fisher Kaitai
96 GF Supercaliber
97 Trek Y-50
02 Jamis XLT
03 Gemini
....Bet I could still pull a cherry picker on the Gemini, ha ha.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> then joined the best cult around - 2002 TMX


is that yer x/c bike??


----------

